# Stone.



## Front Yard Fright

Well tomorrow I'm planning on begging work on my first project for my 2008 haunt. It's going to be a pair of 10 foot tall pillars that will replace my old cemetery gate and are going to be constructed out of 2x4s and plywood. My question for you guys is... Is there something I can put over the plywood to make it look like stone? I was thinking foam, but that breaks too easily. Also, I had the idea of either concrete or stucco, but I have no idea on either of those. Would it crack? Would it hold up? If any of you can help I'd greatly appreciate it!
.


----------



## pyro

stucco/ joint compound- then paint with stone look paint
i used the paint on mine looks like granite


----------



## HalloweenRick

Check out a product called Z Brick. They make a line of faux stone exteriors for fireplaces.


----------



## Revenant

If he's worried about cracking and storage, I wouldn't go with joint compound.

I'd look for some of that slick plasticky foam like the kind they pad computers with during shipping... make stone faces with that, and heat texture them, and glue them to the plywood... they'd be flexible and durable. Then use the stone fleck paint on it.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Try doing a "search" in the forum here for pilars. (see top of this page). You may also wish to look through the monster list of projects. 
http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## turtle2778

Uh why not use STONE paint ?? Flexstone paint is an excellent source for faux stone look which i used on my bones cemetary bench. Its easy to touch up and you can cover it with a sealant. Bones Bench :: BonesBench006.jpg picture by turtle2778 - Photobucket


----------



## Front Yard Fright

pyro said:


> stucco/ joint compound- then paint with stone look paint
> i used the paint on mine looks like granite


I currently have a set of small pillars that I used joint compound on and the stuff needs to get replaced every year because of the water damage. I seal it many times over and over but there's always water that gets in and does its damage.



HalloweenRick said:


> Check out a product called Z Brick. They make a line of faux stone exteriors for fireplaces.


I'll look into that, but not sure if it would be within my cost range.



turtle2778 said:


> Uh why not use STONE paint ?? Flexstone paint is an excellent source for faux stone look which i used on my bones cemetary bench. Its easy to touch up and you can cover it with a sealant. http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h134/turtle2778/Bones Bench/?action=view&current=BonesBench006.jpg


I've actually used this in the past on my grave stones and they turned out great. I guess I didn't really thing about using it on the pillars. Thanks T!

Thank you all for your great suggestions!
.


----------



## Ghostess

You could also coat them with DryLok masonry sealer, which helps protect as well as gives them a stony feel. You just have to paint over it unless you want them white.


----------



## Whispers in the Park

I am curious Front Yard Fright. Are you not worried about weight? At 10' with 2x4's and plywood, those columns are going to be extremely heavy. I have columns made from 2x2's and styrofoam (about 7' tall) that have lasted for 3+ years, a move across country, through Florida rain and Colorado snow and are still going strong. They have been very durable for me...Just a thought. Best of luck to you on whatever you decide.


----------



## Lilly

Y that stone paint works great, you can always use minimal expanding great stuff for the insert between stones looks too.
once it is on ,wait a while and you can punch it down if it is too high puffed out for your liking or you could use couch cushion foam and make stone shapes , paint, glue on and use stone spray on those ..then fill in with the great stuff...


----------



## scareme

Never mind. I thought this thread was about something else.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Ghostess said:


> You could also coat them with DryLok masonry sealer, which helps protect as well as gives them a stony feel. You just have to paint over it unless you want them white.


I'll look into that.
Thanks!
.



Whispers in the Park said:


> I am curious Front Yard Fright. Are you not worried about weight? At 10' with 2x4's and plywood, those columns are going to be extremely heavy. I have columns made from 2x2's and styrofoam (about 7' tall) that have lasted for 3+ years, a move across country, through Florida rain and Colorado snow and are still going strong. They have been very durable for me...Just a thought. Best of luck to you on whatever you decide.


Weight is an issue, but not a big one.
I've made one pillar and the base is made of 2x4s and the rest is made of 2x2s.
I just wanted to insure that the base was overly heavy (For obvious reasons.)
And I have used foam in the past (On grave stones) But have had a problem with them being broken and dented.
Things get thrown around when we put everything in storage so I was hoping to find an alternative.
.



Lilly said:


> Y that stone paint works great, you can always use minimal expanding great stuff for the insert between stones looks too.
> once it is on ,wait a while and you can punch it down if it is too high puffed out for your liking or you could use couch cushion foam and make stone shapes , paint, glue on and use stone spray on those ..then fill in with the great stuff...


I agree on the stone paint.
I may use this to paint over it all...
But I'm looking for more of a textural cover for it as people will be walking through it and may touch it.

Thank you for all of your ideas!
.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Well...what about latex paint with sand added?


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Sickie Ickie said:


> Well...what about latex paint with sand added?


Also thought of that!
I should have written everything down first.
Thanks Sickie!
.


----------



## slightlymad

Dryvit


----------



## Ghostess

Adding sand to paint is a great idea... but it has a tendency to get all funky. I used that method on some tombstones one year, and it took me twice as long to paint them.. of course, i added the sand to the paint while it was in the can (there was like 1/4 gallon of paint left in it). The sand fell to the bottom, and I had to stir it constantly, and then the paint lumped and tried to roll into crumbs when I tried to brush it on. But those tombstones look good! LOL 

Someone, I think Bob Haas, told me to paint first, then sprinkle sand on the wet paint, then paint again. I'll try it out today and see how that goes. I have a whole sandbox full of sand thanks to kids that won't go near it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

...and thanks to the cats who always use it! LOL


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Ghostess said:


> Adding sand to paint is a great idea... but it has a tendency to get all funky. I used that method on some tombstones one year, and it took me twice as long to paint them.. of course, i added the sand to the paint while it was in the can (there was like 1/4 gallon of paint left in it). The sand fell to the bottom, and I had to stir it constantly, and then the paint lumped and tried to roll into crumbs when I tried to brush it on. But those tombstones look good! LOL
> 
> Someone, I think Bob Haas, told me to paint first, then sprinkle sand on the wet paint, then paint again. I'll try it out today and see how that goes. I have a whole sandbox full of sand thanks to kids that won't go near it.


Thank you, I'll keep that in mind!
.



Sickie Ickie said:


> ...and thanks to the cats who always use it! LOL


Leave it to Sickie...
.

One thing I am wondering about is covering the screws/screw holes...
What do you suggest for that? Wood putty? Will that crack in the weather?


----------



## turtle2778

i used wood putty on my pillars and it didnt crack, but then i sealed it with that dryloc sealer. Which by the way has a super gritty texture and added a great stone effect to my pillars. But dont roll it on too much otherwise the sandy texture kind of rubs off.


----------



## turtle2778

I think the sealer is like 20 bucks a gallon though, but its cheaper than the flexstone paint at 8 bucks a can. You can paint it with cheapy latex paint and make the stuff look aged. I recommend it and I believe that is what ghostess uses as well. Might shoot her a pm and ask. I hope that helps.


----------



## jackielantern

You can have the Dryloc tinted and safe yourself a step.


----------



## scream1973

What did you end up deciding on ?

Another thing that has been suggested is vinyl concrete patch with acrylic fortifier.


----------



## Terrormaster

FYF, have ya thought about maybe using tempered hardboard as opposed to plywood? It's a lot lighter than plywood and a lot cheaper than both plywood and foam (under $8.00 per 4'x8' sheet).

Here's a link to it at homedepot:

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...3&productId=100087155&N=10000003+90010+503003

-TM


----------



## scream1973

I tried to pull that up and got product unavailable..

I am using OSB sheets myself on mine.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

I suppose I should update you all on this project... lol
I ended up using plywood for covering all the sides.
And for the finish I just used... Sand!
It was really simple! All I did was lay the columns down and painted them. While they were still wet I sprinkled sand on. Then painted over that. Then more sand. In the end it was just a big sand slurpy. I just spread it around leaving some high spots and some low spots.
They turned out GREAT!
I'll post a picture once I get my whole camera situation figured out (My digi just died out of nowhere.)
Thanks for all your suggestions guys!
.


----------



## Turbophanx

they do have "sandpaper" paint, I guess its paint with the sand built in. I used it a few years back to cover up a crappy drywall job in my basement bathroom.

Looking forward to your pics.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Well one thing I would suggest if someone where to try the sand thing...
Don't mix the sand with the paint. It goes right to the bottom.
What I did was paint, sprinkle sand, paint, sprinkle sand.
They turned out great.

Now if only I had a camera...
.


----------



## Ghostess

Mixing the sand with the paint is easier, but it does sink to the bottom. I mix mine in small batches to make it easier to mix it up while painting.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

What I also did was got some disposable bowls and poured sand into them. Then I poured paint and mixed it until I got the right consistency I wanted, then smeared that on the pillars. It's just kind of a trial and error kind of thing.
.


----------

